# Expats married to local.



## Sweet lady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello everybody. I am an expat married to local with new born baby. Looking Anybody here who are married to locals. Or any suggestions for any ladies groups to make friends.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Where do you live?


----------



## Sweet lady (Dec 6, 2014)

Ajman


----------

